# Endler babies, how many is typical ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I got a few pure strain Endlers at the Peel auction. One adult male, one adult female and 3 or 4 smaller fish that I am sure are all females too. The big female was looking quite bulgy, and I've just discovered that sometime recently she had fry. 

Cute little things, surprisingly large, considering the size of the mama, but then, I am not sure just how old they might be, since I did not see the birth. I only noticed them last night. I've no idea how many there may have been to start with and no idea if Endlers eat their fry like guppies do. And there are a fair number of kuhli loaches, 3 species, some cory's, and CPDs in the tank too. And one lone Rasbora. I doubt the CPDs could have eaten any fry, but the loaches or the rasbora or the cory's may well have snacked on fry.

So it might be the ones I'm seeing now are the ones that escaped being eaten. 

I just wonder, how many fry would be typical for an Endler to have ? I believe she was fairly young, it may well have been her first, is litter the right word ? They look quite healthy, and it makes me glad I put the net cover on the filter intake recently !

Also wondering, how long does it take before I will have an idea of the sex of the fry ? In other words, how long before male fry will begin to show colours ?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure about endlers but other lives breaders ive had experience with ive seen 6 to about 2 dozen


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Appreciate the input. Six sounds reasonable, but I doubt they'd have two dozen. They are TINY fish.. much smaller than a modern guppy. I have CPDs in that tank too, and the male Endler makes the CPDs look big!

Even the female is only about an inch long, not counting her tail. The male is barely an inch, tail included. Shame the girls are so very plain, 'cause the boys are downright gaudy. A tankful of males would look like a carnival !

I'm pretty sure some of the fry must have been eaten. I'm not even sure how large the newborns might have been, but I'm guessing smaller than they are now . Hope at least one is male, but I guess I'll have to wait to see.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I have some of unknown origin and they are prolific breeders. First batch was approx. 12-15. Since then they've basically 'infested' two of my tanks!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

My endlers that reside in my treefrog vivarium generally produce about 6-8 babies every 6 weeks or so, they've been getting culled naturally by the other guppies/endlers in my tank so I've never really had to deal with the babbies afterwards lol


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks people, good to know. So the 2 or 3 I've seen are what's left of a brood. 

I'm not too worried about overall survival rates, though it was fun seeing the little ones, they are, like their mom's, very plain little fish, but the once the males colour up, they are quite stunning little things. 

I don't plan to raise a lot of Endlers, but with the boy's being so pretty, so I would not mind having a supply, since I suspect they do not live for very long. Anybody know their lifespan?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Female Endler*

I am looking for a pure female endler. Anyone want to sell one or trade. I've got a tofu container of riccia, mini lettuce, red duckweed, questionable yellow shrimps, daphnia, greenwater.

How much does a female endler cost?

I got an awesome looking male endler that I've never seen anywhere else, but then I haven seen many. I can post a photo tomorrow.

I hope to breed, and get some more.

What I can also do is to share a few babies with whoever willing to donate a female.

I am looking for someone in Mis'ga or near Kennedy & Sheppard area.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Thanks people, good to know. So the 2 or 3 I've seen are what's left of a brood.
> 
> I'm not too worried about overall survival rates, though it was fun seeing the little ones, they are, like their mom's, very plain little fish, but the once the males colour up, they are quite stunning little things.
> 
> I don't plan to raise a lot of Endlers, but with the boy's being so pretty, so I would not mind having a supply, since I suspect they do not live for very long. Anybody know their lifespan?


Yeah all the babies turn out ugly like the momma (lol) but as times goes on the colors delevop (usually about 8-12weeks). That's when I choose my keepers and cull my others... By the way did you know Anemone's enjoy baby guppies? I did ^_^


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

It just occur to me that maybe I should have posted this request in a separate thread. I apology for any inconvenient.

The talk of endlers go me worked up a little.

Peace.



LTPGuy said:


> I am looking for a pure female endler. Anyone want to sell one or trade. I've got a tofu container of riccia, mini lettuce, red duckweed, questionable yellow shrimps, daphnia, greenwater.
> 
> How much does a female endler cost?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, the Endlers I got at the auction were described as being pure strain, no guppy blood at all. They look like pure strain, the male is very gaudy, the females dead plain, and not large. If you want, I'd trade you one of my girls. Maybe not 'til after Christmas.. things are getting too busy. PM if interested.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

If you're interested, here is the photo of the male. Not the best picture but he is so active making it difficult to snap the right shot. The line on the belly are actually lines of dots.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have problems getting pics of mine too. He's too fast and the plants get in the way. But he looks virtually identical to your picture.


----------



## andrewdingemans (Dec 7, 2012)

I can concur about the quickness of guppies. They swim way too fast and I can never get them to stay still. It's like they can sense me near the glass and they get excited. That regular male guppy is gorgeous! Like the mix of colors.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

andrewdingemans said:


> I can concur about the quickness of guppies. They swim way too fast and I can never get them to stay still. It's like they can sense me near the glass and they get excited. That regular male guppy is gorgeous! Like the mix of colors.


I got both from PJP display tank. The guy let me catch both, and it must have took me over 1 hour to catch the endler with all of the rocks and plants. You are right about their sixth sense because I am convinced they know exact what was going to happen next. My wife call it motorcycle fish because he's fast, and the stripes are similar to a sport bike. She also like sport bike, and that how we met!

I am glad that you like the male guppy. I am actually not too fond of it, so if you have some HC, or some I am more than glad to part way with him. He seems out of place among the celestrial danios, and gertrudae rainbows.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I now have quite a few Endler babies.. but no more male Endler. I hope some of the little ones turn out to be boys, so I can breed more. 

The male was there when I left for the holidays, but nowhere to be seen when I got back and I haven't a clue what happened to him. He was always out front and centre, very visible, but no more. sigh.. he was so pretty.. I'm bummed. 

But at least two new broods of babies are swimming around looking quite happy with life in general. Must be ten or fifteen of them. Anybody know how long it takes for the males to show some colour after birth ?


----------



## ojingau (Dec 4, 2010)

Just an advise, 
If you don't want to cross breed your endlers with regular guppy, keep them separated.
Endlers are also family of guppy and they'll cross breed.


----------



## ojingau (Dec 4, 2010)

LTPGuy said:


> I am looking for a pure female endler. Anyone want to sell one or trade. I've got a tofu container of riccia, mini lettuce, red duckweed, questionable yellow shrimps, daphnia, greenwater.
> 
> How much does a female endler cost?
> 
> ...


If you are still interested in trade with endler female, I have one.
Let me know


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have four females, and I think yet another brood has just been born. I think that makes four altogether since I got them. I have no guppies, so no risk of cross breeding. I did the guppy thing way back when and have not much interest in doing it again. The Endlers I got because the males were so beautiful and small. I like little fish.

Once some of the fry are a bit larger, I'd probably be willing to trade another female.. but not right away. Right now it's a male or two I'm looking for, to replace the one that has vanished.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i know it's a bit old but the endler LTP guy posted is a nice one! i believe it's a snake chest!  im looking for some endler females too bc due to some tanks moving, we had to put the endlers with guppies for about a month....im scared the endler females got impregnated T.T 

mine are also pure strain (class P) from Frank's personal stock . only problem im in york region not missi


----------

